# Chicken wings



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anyone know how many wings make a meal? My pup is 14 weeks and 4.5kg at the moment she has 1 wing. Is this enough?
Thanks


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, 
I'm not to sure of the answer. 

I give Tilly 2 at lunch time every other day, and her food then twice a day. (she never eats all the food) 

Hope this helps 😄


Jeanie x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie is 6 kilos and Dexter is 10 kilos. Bonnie has one every day and Dexter has 2 but not as a substitue meal it's as well as!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there I give mine one for their tea, I used to give Wilf two but he's a bit on the chunky side, so cut it down a couple of years ago. They have 100g of "barf pattie" in the morning and a chicken wing at tea time, they both had them from new pups x


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I'm new to this raw feeding but she is loving it!!! X


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

i am so interested in this, i have just brought some liver, and frozen coley fish, murphy is 14 weeks,, peggy is 7 yrs, i want to give them some of these with their normal food, i wont cook either , as i understand it can be given raw? chicken wings does worry me a bit, my vet is not a fan of feeding this way, but i am keen to try, any advice would be very welcome


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Very few vets like raw feeding and as for bones I expect they are anti because they have treated dogs who have had problems with eating cooked bones which are not recommended.
Mine have had raw chicken wings since they were 8 weeks old and also lamb ribs.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I dont raw feed anymore, but when I used to and mine were younger, they had one wing each depending on size of the wing, possibly two small wings.


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

JoJo said:


> I dont raw feed anymore, but when I used to and mine were younger, they had one wing each depending on size of the wing, possibly two small wings.


can you tell me why you dont feed raw anymore? some one else has told me it can be tricky getting the right mix of raw veg and meat, and bones, also i am now thinking this could be a tricky way to feed dogs when you are away on holiday (with the dogs) storing freezing the food .


----------

